# For Ladies Only



## Packerjohn (Apr 28, 2022)

Old ladies used to come up to me at weddings, pinch my arm and say, "Your next."  They stopped when I started doing the same to them at funerals.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Old ladies used to come up to me at weddings, pinch my arm and say, "Your next."  They stopped when I started doing the same to them at funerals.


One of my fave jokes....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

ROFLM*O!


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 29, 2022)




----------

